# Best drill bit for 1.75" holes



## Spiontek (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi all, does anybody have a recommendation for a brand/type of drill bit that's 1.75"? I'm not impressed with the drill bits that I find at lowes. I'm looking for something that holds an edge well and would be easy to sharpen since I drill a large number of this size hole.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Depends what you're drilling. If it's wood, get a good quality Forster bit. Look for one made in Germany, forgot the brand name, but begins with an F and its not Freud.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Spiontek (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm just drilling into 1" pine with a drill press.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*For a whole lot of wholes ....*

I would look for a Carbide tipped Forstner bit. It won't be easy to sharpen however. I touch up all my Forstner bits with a diamond stone when they get a bit dull. 

I would recommend Amana AMA FO 445 a 1 3/4" bit from here:
http://www.carbide.com/catalog/drill-forstner.cfm


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Britmor makes a 2" ships auger bit. Best you stay away from storefronts. Take a scroll through 

www.logbuildingtools.ca

Magard stocks everything big when it comes to log construction. Never call before 1PM PST. Night owl, nice guy to work with. Imagine a big grocery store. Eight feet deep in wood tools.


----------

